# WTB: HiFonics Series VIII Juno and M&M Godfather 12" subs



## rstrothman (Jul 12, 2016)

Looking for a HiFonics Series 8 Juno as well as some M&M Godfathers (prefer 12" but interested in any Godfathers) for an Old School resto.. Any out there?!?!


----------



## jaycehollowy (Aug 21, 2016)

if you are still interested claz.org/classifieds?q=HiFonics how much do you expect to spend?


----------



## Buickmike (Aug 10, 2012)

There were some 10" Godfathers on Ebay that didn't sell. Maybe you can contact the seller and make a deal if you are ok with those. I've never heard them personally, but heard good things about them back in the day. They seem to be asking a lot though.

Pair Godfather 10 8 M M Precision Loudspeakers Very RARE | eBay


----------

